

Ask HN: List of alternate and secure email providers. - mknits

Recent events over the past few months have shutdown services like Lavabit and SilentCircle. What other secure email services are you aware of? Where are their servers hosted?
======
Torkild
[https://new.resist.ca/](https://new.resist.ca/)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail.com)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GMX_Mail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GMX_Mail)
[http://www.autistici.org/en/index.html](http://www.autistici.org/en/index.html)

Hushmail is no longer an option though:
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/encrypted-e-
mai/](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/encrypted-e-mai/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
You could wait for Kim DotCom's in 2014:

[https://twitter.com/INQ/status/365764196807356416](https://twitter.com/INQ/status/365764196807356416)

------
vxcvxc
I think all providers in all countries can be forced by the NSA to install
backdoors or give up their users, one way or the other.

Dont use email anymore.

~~~
Torkild
Until the states are shown the door by the United Nations.

------
mknits
OpenMailBox:

[https://openmailbox.org](https://openmailbox.org)

